# iPhone 5 release date



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pre-order 14th September

Official release date 21st September

Doesnt seem like much of an image look maybe just bigger

Discuss the new specs?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

If im honest there isnt enough to make me want to upgrade from my 4s.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

I cant find an official image from apple of it though?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah bigger screen and probably worse battery life having to power it


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pics on here

http://scribblelive.mobi/Event/Apple_iPhone_5_announcement?theme=1873


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's the live reveal

http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/12/apple-iphone-5-liveblog/


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ohhh its more round like the 3gs!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Built in radio which you can pause and record live radio! Pretty cool lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm due my upgrade in dec so I'll be getting this!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks pretty poor to me alluminium back? looks terrible if you ask me


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Will it have 4G or EE? :confused1:


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Will it have 4G or EE? :confused1:


Ee is the service provider, meant to be the first to bring 4g to the UK, they own orange and t mobile


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm preordering tomorrow! Yeah boy!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

jamieGSi said:


> Ee is the service provider, meant to be the first to bring 4g to the UK, they own orange and t mobile


Ah, gotcha. 

I was just adding something but I doubt I'll be getting a 5 anytime soon.


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

its thinner and lighter should be good. will be getting one when its jailbroken


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

upgrade time is very near, hello iphone 5


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Will they be offering the white and black version together?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

will be getting one in march when im due an upgrade


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Cant see no real reason to upgrade from my 4 tbh, apart from screen size nothing new, love my iphone but think ill wait a bit


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

FFS - Been holding back on my upgrade since March for this and it isn't even all that in my opinion!!

Im tempted to just go for the S3 and get it free with better contract!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

why are they listing panoramic picture stitching as a new feature?

most phones have been able to do this for years


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

well that was a bit disapointing no? 

sky news stated you can now updated facebook using siri 

Panoramic, im sure my s2 did that, i could be wrong as my s3 doesnt have that feature

Still, its gonna be a big hit, i remember everyone moaning about the upgrade from ip4 to ip4s,


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

where can you pre order from? can you do it online / over the phone?


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

You can pre order by phone and online from apple or your network.

I was waiting for this phone and I think it's a big let down, nothing to it apart from bigger screen and faster.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

You can take panoramic pictures on the iPhone 4 but I don't think that is what they mean with the iPhone 5. I took it as they had a panoramic lens with a lot wider angle?!

My Facebook news feed is full of people complaining that it's not all that and they're glad they got an S3 now. The thing is, I'm glad it's like it is, as I, like the millions of other iPhone users in the world don't want a bigger phone!

Out of curiosity, those that aren't impressed, what were you hoping for?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> You can take panoramic pictures on the iPhone 4 but I don't think that is what they mean with the iPhone 5. I took it as they had a panoramic lens with a lot wider angle?!
> 
> My Facebook news feed is full of people complaining that it's not all that and they're glad they got an S3 now. The thing is, I'm glad it's like it is, as I, like the millions of other iPhone users in the world don't want a bigger phone!
> 
> *Out of curiosity, those that aren't impressed, what were you hoping for?*


6 core CPU, 6" 1080p screen, 16gb RAM, multi GPU, 1 week talk time, bluray drive/burner, 5g, artificial intelligence, 50mp camera, 1tb storage. obviously


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mine is all ready ordered (friend at a phone shop) as mike above said all you whiners what was you hoping for?? it will be better than the 4s as it will have all that versions features plus more, as for the comparison to the S3 what has that got that the iPhone won't have and please no one say it has a bigger screen


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> 6 core CPU, 6" 1080p screen, 16gb RAM, multi GPU, 1 week talk time, bluray drive/burner, 5g, artificial intelligence, 50mp camera, 1tb storage. obviously


so basically what all S3 owners THINK they have


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> mine is all ready ordered (friend at a phone shop) as mike above said all you whiners what was you hoping for?? it will be better than the 4s as it will have all that versions features plus more, as for the comparison to the S3 what has that got that the iPhone won't have and please no one say it has a bigger screen


I am actually glad they didn't make the phone/screen a lot bigger. I was hoping that 5 had a bigger screen but in the same body as the 4. The increase in size of the 5 is only small though so I'll be getting one as my contract ran out last week.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> so basically what all S3 owners THINK they have


I think you will find the S3 has a much better spec than that mate. It wipes the floor with the Apple product which is just a rip off machine where everything costs money and you can get a perfectly equal alternative for free on Android. The S4 will actually allow you to go back in time and also change the future. Im going to get that one


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Very underwhelmed by the whole thing, this is not a phone that will satisfy me for 18 months. Will not be upgrading my iPhone 4 to this. Considered a Nokia Lumia 920 but that's a EE exclusive so I'm actually pretty annoyed. Will probably end up getting a galaxy note 2.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

L11 said:


> Very underwhelmed by the whole thing. Will not be upgrading my iPhone 4 to this. Considered a *Nokia Lumia 920 *but that's a EE exclusive so I'm actually pretty annoyed. Will probably end up getting a galaxy note 2.


they look fantastic


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> mine is all ready ordered (friend at a phone shop) as mike above said all you whiners what was you hoping for?? it will be better than the 4s as it will have all that versions features plus more, as for the comparison to the S3 what has that got that the iPhone won't have and please no one say it has a bigger screen


Totally agree with this! Finally someone has spoke sense!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

L11 said:


> *Very underwhelmed by the whole thing, this is not a phone that will satisfy me for 18 months.* Will not be upgrading my iPhone 4 to this. Considered a Nokia Lumia 920 but that's a EE exclusive so I'm actually pretty annoyed. Will probably end up getting a galaxy note 2.


Why?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

So any ideas for the iphone 5S? :tongue:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> they look fantastic


I've got a windows phone temporarily at the moment and certain parts of the OS blow IOS out of the water. But there's limited apps and the ones that do exist are generally inferior to their Android and IOS counterparts. It could all COMPLETELY change with Windows 8 though as it is supposed to be easier to port Windows apps to the phone but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Why?


The specs are not even revolutionary right now, so they're going to be pretty sh*t in 18 months.

In contrast to the iPhone 4 which was light years ahead of the competition when it came out (so much so that I still can't find a compelling reason to upgrade and my contract's been up for at least 6 months!)


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

I was hoping for a new look, NFC and more features in ios 6 other than Siri.

If you think about it, what can you do with a iPhone 5 that you can't with a 4s just slower?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

L11 said:


> I've got a windows phone temporarily at the moment and certain parts of the OS blow IOS out of the water. But there's limited apps and the ones that do exist are generally inferior to their Android and IOS counterparts. It could all COMPLETELY change with Windows 8 though as it is supposed to be easier to port Windows apps to the phone but I'm not holding my breath.


I love the windows 8 OS. the UI is fantastic. Not particularly fussed over apps, I dont really use many. Going to wait to try this before deciding on an upgrade. Phone is a bit big though which may put me off


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

StillTraining said:


> I was hoping for a new look, NFC and more features in ios 6 other than Siri.
> 
> If you think about it, what can you do with a iPhone 5 that you can't with a 4s just slower?


what can you do with an iphone 4s that you cant do with a 4 just slower other than siri?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

StillTraining said:


> If you think about it, what can you do with a iPhone 5 that you can't with a 4s just slower?


To be fair, watching videos on it will be better, not only is the screen larger, but it is closer to 16:9 so less letterboxing meaning even more viewable area.

I can imagine viewing pictures of tall things is better aswell..

.. And wide objects.

And long items...


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Doubt il be getting one im happy with my iphone 4 which i paid £180 Bargain !!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

L11 said:


> *The specs are not even revolutionary right now, so they're going to be pretty sh*t in 18 months.*
> 
> .
> 
> In contrast to the iPhone 4 which was light years ahead of the competition when it came out (so much so that I still can't find a compelling reason to upgrade and my contract's been up for at least 6 months!)


See I've never really understood why people get so hung op on this. I'be had an iPhone 3GS, 4 and 4S all next to each other doing various things to test the speed etc, and the difference, although noticeable was nothing to be concerned about and was certainly not enough to make you notice while using one of those phones on it's own. The same with the S3. My sister's was a fraction quicker at loading maps than my iPhone 4 when put side by side but I've never sat there and thought "man I wish this phone was faster". I think these day's technology is so advanced in smart phones that the improvements made in each one are barely noticeable unless running phones side by side.


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> what can you do with an iphone 4s that you cant do with a 4 just slower other than siri?


The 4s was sh!te too, that's why I didn't upgrade from the 4. But iOS that came with 4s was quite good excluding Siri. I suppose the competition are doing better than in the past, the Nokia 920 looks great, only that it won't be out till November and it's thicker.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

StillTraining said:


> The 4s was sh!te too, that's why I didn't upgrade from the 4. *But iOS that came with 4s was quite good* excluding Siri. I suppose the competition are doing better than in the past, the Nokia 920 looks great, only that it won't be out till November and it's thicker.


it was the same one for the 4


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

The only thing that I would consider a deal breaker in smart phones now is battery. If i could get two days hard use, then I'd be a happy person.

Don't know why people get upset every time a new iphone is underwhelming, you should have learnt that it won't be a whole lot different by now lol


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> it was the same one for the 4


It wasn't, I think it came with notification centre, reminders and 500 new features apparently.

Anyway, if apple added a native file manager, upload/download files function on safari, sharing files over wifi/blutooth and homescreen widgets I'd be happy.

In this iOS there's no native google apps anymore, so no google maps and no YouTube but google will make their own with more ads/monitoring by google.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

StillTraining said:


> It wasn't, I think it came with notification centre, reminders and 500 new features apparently.
> 
> Anyway, if apple added a native file manager, upload/download files function on safari, sharing files over wifi/blutooth and homescreen widgets I'd be happy.
> 
> In this iOS there's no native google apps anymore, so no google maps and no YouTube but google will make their own with more ads/monitoring by google.


500 new features, some of them were laughable 

Weren't that just an update given to the 4 a bit later though? Think it was, just without siri and the odd thing here and there


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

StillTraining said:


> It wasn't, I think it came with notification centre, reminders and 500 new features apparently.
> 
> Anyway, if apple added a native file manager, upload/download files function on safari, sharing files over wifi/blutooth and homescreen widgets I'd be happy.
> 
> In this iOS there's no native google apps anymore, so no google maps and no YouTube but google will make their own with more ads/monitoring by google.


But the iOS for the 4S is available on the 4, and 3G/3GS so they all have the same functions really apart from Siri. The only differences between the iPhone 3, 3GS, 4 and 4S are, camera's, Processor speed and SIRI!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

StillTraining said:


> It wasn't, I think it came with notification centre, reminders and 500 new features apparently.
> 
> Anyway, if apple added a native file manager, upload/download files function on safari, sharing files over wifi/blutooth and homescreen widgets I'd be happy.
> 
> In this iOS there's no native google apps anymore, so no google maps and no YouTube but google will make their own with more ads/monitoring by google.


4 has the notification centre?? you can post videos directly to youtube in IOS6 and the maps is as good as google maps i know because i have ios6


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> 500 new features, some of them were laughable
> 
> Weren't that just an update given to the 4 a bit later though? Think it was, just without siri and the odd thing here and there


The new version has 200 new features, more laughs! Still better than android though.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

before getting an i phone, read this.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/petercohan/2012/09/11/32000-students-choose-build-your-iphone-5-or-get-expelled-from-school/


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> 4 has the notification centre?? you can post videos directly to youtube in IOS6 and the maps is as good as google maps i know because i have ios6


My 4 has noti centre. In apple maps theres no street view? I use that all the time, flyover zoom very deep? Does your ios6 have Bluetooth sharing that was in one of the ios6 updates?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HJL said:


> before getting an i phone, read this.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/petercohan/2012/09/11/32000-students-choose-build-your-iphone-5-or-get-expelled-from-school/


AND??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

StillTraining said:


> It wasn't, I think it came with notification centre, reminders and 500 new features apparently.
> 
> Anyway, if apple added a native file manager, upload/download files function on safari, sharing files over wifi/blutooth and homescreen widgets I'd be happy.
> 
> In this iOS there's no native google apps anymore, so no google maps and no YouTube but google will make their own with more ads/monitoring by google.


Sorry to disappoint you mate but it was. They all use the same operating system unless its a very old model. 4 and the 4s use the same just like they will use the same as the 5 will when iOS6 becomes available


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

HJL said:


> before getting an i phone, read this.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/petercohan/2012/09/11/32000-students-choose-build-your-iphone-5-or-get-expelled-from-school/


well, that has opened my eyes. a big corporation getting cheap labour. well I never, shocked me to the core


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

StillTraining said:


> My 4 has noti centre. In apple maps theres no street view? I use that all the time, flyover zoom very deep? Does your ios6 have Bluetooth sharing that was in one of the ios6 updates?


nope but i am still able to live without it  ios6 has some nice little additions integration with both FB and Twitter and the do not disturb function being a few that i like...

thing is if you are unhappy with the iPhone use another phone but all phones will lack something at some point....and will be superseded by a newer phone at some point even the legendary S3


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

HJL said:


> before getting an i phone, read this.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/petercohan/2012/09/11/32000-students-choose-build-your-iphone-5-or-get-expelled-from-school/


Yeah that's pretty bad actually, I may consider not getting one after reading that. I don't like companies that do that. OK I've considered it and will still get one.


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Sorry to disappoint you mate but it was. They all use the same operating system unless its a very old model. 4 and the 4s use the same just like they will use the same as the 5 will when iOS6 becomes available


Okay, but I'm talking about ios versions. Ios6 doesn't have enough new features, or maybe we haven't seen enough yet.


----------



## porkswagen (Mar 25, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I love the windows 8 OS. the UI is fantastic. Not particularly fussed over apps, I dont really use many. Going to wait to try this before deciding on an upgrade. Phone is a bit big though which may put me off


Good shout! Some really exciting things on the way from Microsoft...

I'm not a hater of Apple products, but they need too be careful of windows phone... Look at Android for example, they are about 4x the size of Apple in terms of phone users now (read that in a article today), something Apple worshipers said will never happen. They are saying the same about WP.

Looking at Apples latest release, I say that Microsoft has a good chance of doing fantastically along with Nokia!

PS: yes I do work for Microsoft.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> Yeah that's pretty bad actually, I may consider not getting one after reading that. I don't like companies that do that. OK I've considered it and will still get one.


To be fair, it is not nice, but if I was an apple bum boy instead of an android one, it wouldn't make a difference to me purchasing


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

StillTraining said:


> Okay, but I'm talking about ios versions. Ios6 doesn't have enough new features, or maybe we haven't seen enough yet.


what features would you like to see?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> To be fair, it is not nice, but if I was an apple bum boy instead of an android one, it wouldn't make a difference to me purchasing


Agreed, it isn't nice, but these things happen and will continue to happen, unfortunately. Personally I'm not that fussed. It doesn't enter my mind at all when buying a product. Probably a bad thing I know but I have bigger things going on in my own life to worry about it, like whether or not to get the white or black iPhone 5!!! (I joke)


----------



## porkswagen (Mar 25, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> what features would you like to see?


I'm not sure many people really know what they want, they just want something new on their expensive new phone


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> what features would you like to see?


One feature that I have been hanging out for in the iPhone is caller groups and custom ring setting for those groups. It seems most phones these days don't have this feature either so I was pleasantly surprised when I read that.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

porkswagen said:


> Good shout! Some really exciting things on the way from Microsoft...
> 
> I'm not a hater of Apple products, but they need too be careful of windows phone... Look at Android for example, they are about 4x the size of Apple in terms of phone users now (read that in a article today), something Apple worshipers said will never happen. They are saying the same about WP.
> 
> ...


I hope it does well, competition can only be good. easy to say android has a bigger market share than apple, its bound to, look how many phones are available with android on for a fraction of the price of an iphone. the thing I dont like about android phones is the software, just dont get on with it, think HTC and Samsungs software are miles behind WM8 and iOS in terms of usability and how well the OS is integrated.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

sorry, shouldnt have said "before you get an i phone" as it looks like im trying to put people off getting them.

I think its a bit more than 'cheep labour'!

'32,000 people forced to work in a factory or get kicked off your internship'..

Apologies if you found it boring. I found it a bit of an eye opener, as i dont know much about the company who produce the I-phone, or their ethics or moral standards.

dont get me wrong, i know people work in sh1t conditions with very little pay for many of the things that we consume in society.....Just found it a good little read.


----------



## porkswagen (Mar 25, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I hope it does well, competition can only be good. easy to say android has a bigger market share than apple, its bound to, look how many phones are available with android on for a fraction of the price of an iphone. the thing I dont like about android phones is the software, just dont get on with it, think HTC and Samsungs software are miles behind WM8 and iOS in terms of usability and how well the OS is integrated.


Agreed... That's a good point about device cost.

I have a HTC desire (Android) as a personal phone and HTC Mozart (WP) and I now divert me calls and SMS's to my WP because I prefer it by miles!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

HJL said:


> sorry, shouldnt have said "before you get an i phone" as it looks like im trying to put people off getting them.
> 
> I think its a bit more than 'cheep labour'!
> 
> ...


I think if you go back through the history of the iPhone you'll find that there is a story like this every time one is released. I'm not saying it's not true, but goes to show how much these big companies really don't care!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> nope but i am still able to live without it  ios6 has some nice little additions integration with both FB and Twitter and the do not disturb function being a few that i like...
> 
> thing is if you are unhappy with the iPhone use another phone but all phones will lack something at some point....and will be superseded by a newer phone at some point even the legendary S3


That's a good point, none of them are perfect. Though one good feature on the new iPhone is the noise cancellation for calls and I think music. That's should be a good feature.

Lmao @ legendary S3. Save kids from a burning house, is there anything this phone can't do?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> Agreed, it isn't nice, but these things happen and will continue to happen, unfortunately. Personally I'm not that fussed. It doesn't enter my mind at all when buying a product. Probably a bad thing I know but I have bigger things going on in my own life to worry about it, like whether or not to get the white or black iPhone 5!!! (I joke)


I thought the only significant choice for a apple user to make was 'do I want the one with more rounded edges or the one with more squareded edges'


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> I thought the only significant choice for a apple user to make was 'do I want the one with more rounded edges or the one with more squareded edges'


hmm


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

StillTraining said:


> Lmao @ legendary S3. Save kids from a burning house, is there anything this phone can't do?


Finally you understand, now leave this thread and go buy an S3, quickly in case they run out of stock


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> Finally you understand, now leave this thread and go buy an S3, quickly in case they run out of stock


it cant. thats another feature the iphone doesnt have


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> hmm


 Apple should like sue Samsung or something


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> what features would you like to see?


A native file manager, upload/download files function on safari, sharing files over wifi/blutooth and homescreen widgets I'd be happy. Add NFC and fingerprint scanner but that's in iPhone 5s.


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> Apple should like sue Samsung or something


Do you think they'll win?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

StillTraining said:


> Do you think they'll win?


From the latest I read (not in detail), my impression was that they won 1 billion dollars


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> From the latest I read (not in detail), my impression was that they won 1 billion dollars


yep, they are currently using it to raise Steve Jobs from the dead to oversee the iPhone 6 and the iPad MoreHD


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> From the latest I read (not in detail), my impression was that they won 1 billion dollars


I know lol, I should have added a sarcasm sign at the end.

I just checked the price for the old iPhone connector to new lightning connector adaptor price...

£25 !!!! Ouch! For a little piece of plastic and metal, £25?!!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> yep, they are currently using it to raise Steve Jobs from the dead to oversee the iPhone 6 and the iPad MoreHD


I know for a fact that technology to raise the dead is already available at an affordable price, but the government are keeping it away from us because they make too much money from selling burial plots and because JFK could grass them up for shooting him


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

StillTraining said:


> I know lol, I should have added a sarcasm sign at the end.
> 
> I just checked the price for the old iPhone connector to new lightning connector adaptor price...
> 
> £25 !!!! Ouch! For a little piece of plastic and metal, £25?!!


Lol my bad  its late...


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

£530 for a bigger screen & no 4G I think I'll stick with my 4s


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.theverge.com/gaming/2012/9/12/3321740/real-racing-3-iphone-5

impressive


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> http://www.theverge.com/gaming/2012/9/12/3321740/real-racing-3-iphone-5
> 
> impressive


Looks awesome!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Well.............that was disappointing.

I wonder why they have decided to bring out an aluminium back phone this time??lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Well.............that was disappointing.
> 
> I wonder why they have decided to bring out an aluminium back phone this time??lol


Sorry wut?

Just lost signal on my 3GS again :lol:


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Black iPhone 5 looks sexy as - Was kind of disapointed must admit but will still have it by this time next month :laugh:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Pure ****e.

Samsung S3 simply smokes the latest iphones ten times over.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sure i am due an upgrade from the 4s hummmm


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Zola said:


> Pure ****e.
> 
> Samsung S3 simply smokes the latest iphones ten times over.


give us a breakdown of how


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Bigger screen, faster processor, lighter, sexier, cheaper, not a closed platform, expandable memory, better camera,

I could go on, but i really can't be ****ed.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

It looks just like the last one, it's about time they increased the screen size.

Unfortunately the iPhone is not for me, I have a nice galaxy note, with a monster 5.3 inch screen, with kingdroid operating system and overclocked to 1700ghz....she is mint, not even my laptop can keep up with it lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Will never understand how people can justify throwing so much money at a phone with "all these new amazing features" they'll use once and forget about.

Owning a brand new Apple product is a fashion statement for the sheeple nowadays to show off how much disposble income they have :lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

It just looks like a tv remote to me, it's not really customizable and everyone's phone is laid out in the same way. They are a bit pants imho. I like my phones screens to look how I want them, with widgets, resized apps, and a giant great big digital clock in the middle of the screen....


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not really sure about the increasing phone sizes tbh. It's nice when you are using them, but soon I will have to buy a man purses just to carry one around.

I kind of miss having a small thing


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Zola said:


> Bigger screen - subjective, I dont want a plasma TV in my pocket
> 
> faster processor - not seen any benchmarks with them both together so couldnt say
> 
> ...


s3 worshippers are just as bad as the apple weirdos


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I've had an iPhone 4 since they were released and thought i would've been all over the 5 but i'm just meh about it tbh.

Seriously considering going down the s3 route instead. The only thing holding me back is the sh!t load i've spent on apps, especially tomtom. Apple have me well and truly where they want me, by the fvcking gonads but i'm close to just cutting my losses and jumping ship......


----------



## porkswagen (Mar 25, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> I've had an iPhone 4 since they were released and thought i would've been all over the 5 but i'm just meh about it tbh.
> 
> Seriously considering going down the s3 route instead. The only thing holding me back is the sh!t load i've spent on apps, especially tomtom. Apple have me well and truly where they want me, by the fvcking gonads but i'm close to just cutting my losses and jumping ship......


Go get yourself a Nokia Windows Phone. Nokia maps had free GPS offline maps, global maps... The routing is better than my Garmin and tomtom...


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

porkswagen said:


> Go get yourself a Nokia Windows Phone. Nokia maps had free GPS offline maps, global maps... The routing is better than my Garmin and tomtom...


Dont know about Iphones but you can Cache maps with the S2 so you can use them offline as well. I do it when I visit a different country and city,cache the area I want so I can use it when there.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Agreed, it isn't nice, but these things happen and will continue to happen, unfortunately. Personally I'm not that fussed. It doesn't enter my mind at all when buying a product.* Probably a bad thing I know but I have bigger things going on in my own life to worry about it, like whether or not to get the white or black iPhone 5!!!* (I joke)


First world problems

I feel ya


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

It should have just been called the iPhone 4T for taller.....what has it got over a 4S? Nothing other than 4G which means nothing because I don't live in a city.

I'm getting tired of Apple's strategy of updating the bare minimum just so they can justify another upgrade in 12 months.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Already 2 people in the queue outside the regent street store.......


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

GunnaGetBig said:


> It should have just been called the iPhone 4T for taller.....what has it got over a 4S? Nothing other than 4G which means nothing because I don't live in a city.
> 
> I'm getting tired of Apple's strategy of updating the bare minimum just so they can justify another upgrade in 12 months.


Bigger screen, faster processor, improved retina display, panoramic picture technology, FaceTime over mobile network, forward facing HD camera for FaceTime, improved wifi technology, Improved HD recording, thinner and lighter.

The 4S was just a slight upgrade from the 4, the same with the 3GS and the 3G. I'd say the 5 has a fair few improvements of the 4 and 4S.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Bigger screen, faster processor, improved retina display, panoramic picture technology, FaceTime over mobile network, forward facing HD camera for FaceTime, improved wifi technology, Improved HD recording, thinner and lighter.
> 
> The 4S was just a slight upgrade from the 4, the same with the 3GS and the 3G. I'd say the 5 has a fair few improvements of the 4 and 4S.


Like I said then, bare minimum hardware updates just to keep the fan boys ticking over


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Like I said then, bare minimum hardware updates just to keep the fan boys ticking over


what hardware are you expecting to see?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Ordered and only £600 bargain


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> what hardware are you expecting to see?


Let me see.....NFC, Expandable memory, wireless charging

.....just to name a few features absent from an iphone but present in others out there.

....But the iPhone 5 is "cutting edge"..... yea ok


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

My phone cost £14.99.I can talk to people on it.I own a camera.This really is all beyond me.Apples marketing must be amazing, to Keep convincing owners, of these products, that life simply isnt worth living without their latest gizmo.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Let me see.....NFC, Expandable memory, wireless charging
> 
> .....just to name a few features absent from an iphone but present in others out there.
> 
> ....But the iPhone 5 is "cutting edge"..... yea ok


Hardly any retailers use NFC yet, I think I read yesterday that it was only 2% globally, so no real loss there, and how many phones have wireless charging now as standard? You can just get the add on for wireless charging for the iPhone anyway so again no real loss. The expandable memory is a fair point, but it's subjective really to be honest. Out of all the phones I've ever had with expandable memory and all the people I know that have that we've never really used it. Most people buy a memory card when purchasing the phone and never change it which is no different really to choosing the various memory size iPhone.

You seem very anti iPhone. It's just a phone. I personally was also looking at other alternatives in case the iPhone was made a lot bigger, but will be getting the 5 because I like iPhones, like the way they're made, and like the interface on them. Plus iOS6 has caller groups and important call alert when on silent which is something I've been looking for in a phone since I got rid of my Nokia E71.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

For me and my use of a phone I don't really care that much about all those little extras people are pointing out its missing. On top of usual iphone finctionality I just want 4g, faster CPU, faster wireless and faster computer to iphone transfer speeds. NFC would have been nice too.

I've preordered


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

essexboy said:


> My phone cost £14.99.I can talk to people on it.I own a camera.This really is all beyond me.Apples marketing must be amazing, to Keep convincing owners, of these products, that life simply isnt worth living without their latest gizmo.


See I use my phone for business. I make calls on mine, send emails, take photo's, can check out buildings and locations of places I'm going to before I get there, can find the nearest coffee shop or restaurant with a few taps of the screen (ideal if my client decides last minute he wasn't some lunch), can use an app to take panoramic images (great for briefing people on a location) and loads more stuff. But I can do all of those with other smart phones. I just like the way an iPhone is made and how it operates. That's as far as it goes for me.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> See I use my phone for business. I make calls on mine, send emails, take photo's, can check out buildings and locations of places I'm going to before I get there, can find the nearest coffee shop or restaurant with a few taps of the screen (ideal if my client decides last minute he wasn't some lunch), can use an app to take panoramic images (great for briefing people on a location) and loads more stuff. But I can do all of those with other smart phones. I just like the way an iPhone is made and how it operates. That's as far as it goes for me.


Great Mike.I wasnt criticising owners per se.It just appears that these products fill a need that doesnt really exist, or need to be filled.Perhaps Im just old, but I run two businesses, and have never found locating a coffee shop difficult.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Let me see.....NFC, Expandable memory, wireless charging
> 
> .....just to name a few features absent from an iphone but present in others out there.
> 
> ....But the iPhone 5 is "cutting edge"..... yea ok


why do you need more than 64gb in a phone?

whats the big deal with wireless charging? ive only seen it with the lumia so not particularly up on its benefits but arent you putting the phone onto something that is plugged in, with a wire... cant see the huge benefits from it?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Great Mike.I wasnt criticising owners per se.It just appears that these products fill a need that doesnt really exist, or need to be filled.Perhaps Im just old, but I run two businesses, and have never found locating a coffee shop difficult.


Ah, but does your business involve escorting high risk, demanding clients around area's you've never been before where stopping and asking for directions would be deemed unacceptable and a security risk?!

I agree about the possibility of it not being needed and I really don't get all the hate from people against iPhones. It's almost like its become fashionable to bash iPhone and visa versa. They all pretty much do the same thing. I can do everything I can do on my iPhone using a computer and a map. The smart phone just means, for me in particular, that I no longer need to do hours of planning before a job plus when a client decides last minute that he wants to go somewhere I can pretty much do all my planning on the fly.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

I must be an idiot, listening to chris moyles on my iphone with my dr dre beats on.

On a serious note I don't get this whole hate on iphone users. If people want to waste their money as you say so let them be it. It doesn't change your life.

Andriod users seem to be the biggest fanboys there are. It's like the whole ps3 v xbox 360 debate. Get a life nobody cares.

Disclaimer I don't have dr dre beats it's overpriced ****e I can get better ones for half price and chris moyles is a fat c/nt I hope he dies a horrible death for making my ears bleed.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Hardly any retailers use NFC yet, I think I read yesterday that it was only 2% globally, so no real loss there, and how many phones have wireless charging now as standard? You can just get the add on for wireless charging for the iPhone anyway so again no real loss. The expandable memory is a fair point, but it's subjective really to be honest. Out of all the phones I've ever had with expandable memory and all the people I know that have that we've never really used it. Most people buy a memory card when purchasing the phone and never change it which is no different really to choosing the various memory size iPhone.
> 
> You seem very anti iPhone. It's just a phone. I personally was also looking at other alternatives in case the iPhone was made a lot bigger, but will be getting the 5 because I like iPhones, like the way they're made, and like the interface on them. Plus iOS6 has caller groups and important call alert when on silent which is something I've been looking for in a phone since I got rid of my Nokia E71.


I'm not anti iPhone per se, I'm more anti Apple marketing strategies. It gets boring. The point I'm making is that the iPhone is meant to be the best phone on the market with the latest technology when really it isn't.



Ashcrapper said:


> why do you need more than 64gb in a phone?
> 
> whats the big deal with wireless charging? ive only seen it with the lumia so not particularly up on its benefits but arent you putting the phone onto something that is plugged in, with a wire... cant see the huge benefits from it?


Why do I need more than 64GB? Music, 1080P HD Videos, Apps, but why should I be forced to pay £200 extra or whatever it'll cost me. The cost of a memory card is a lot less than the cost of getting the equivalent iPhone capacity.

Apple get their customers by the balls and they know it - apps and music are worthless if you move to another platform.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GunnaGetBig said:


> I'm not anti iPhone per se, I'm more anti Apple marketing strategies. It gets boring. The point I'm making is that the iPhone is meant to be the best phone on the market with the latest technology when really it isn't.
> 
> Why do I need more than 64GB? Music, 1080P HD Videos, Apps, but why should I be forced to pay £200 extra or whatever it'll cost me. The cost of a memory card is a lot less than the cost of getting the equivalent iPhone capacity.
> 
> *Apple get their customers by the balls and they know it - apps and music are worthless if you move to another platform*.


I have all my music in mp3/flac format on my desktop. can put it on anything. what operating system allow you to use the apps cross platform?


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I have all my music in mp3/flac format on my desktop. can put it on anything. what operating system allow you to use the apps cross platform?


My music is purchased through itunes so......

No system does but they cost a hell of a lot less on other phones! Another Apple money spinner!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> I've had an iPhone 4 since they were released and thought i would've been all over the 5 but i'm just meh about it tbh.
> 
> Seriously considering going down the s3 route instead. The only thing holding me back is the sh!t load i've spent on apps, especially tomtom. Apple have me well and truly where they want me, by the fvcking gonads but i'm close to just cutting my losses and jumping ship......


Mate, you get a cracking sat nav on Android, and it shows you a picture of the place when you get there....best of all it's free. As a matter of fact most apps are free...and if they are not free on the market place then download ttorrent then search the app on there and get it...simple


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cas said:


> Mate, you get a cracking sat nav on Android, and it shows you a picture of the place when you get there....best of all it's free. As a matter of fact most apps are free...*and if they are not free on the market place then download ttorrent then search the app on there and get it...simple *


so you just steal it like you can with a jailbroken iphone then


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

love that this thread is still going with all the Apple haters  if you don't like the marketing policies Apple use or you don't like the iPhone then don't buy it i see so many comments about the iPhone not having this or that or that on Android you can get apps for free blah blah blah but on a iPhone not all Apps have a price tag and if you jailbreak the phone then it will do everything other phones will do.......i like my iPhone and iPad because i like the platform, setup and how the phone is made i have looked at other phones and chosen the iPhone over them either because the phone had a plastic feel to it or i did not like how it felt using the phone......


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> love that this thread is still going with all the Apple haters  if you don't like the marketing policies Apple use or you don't like the iPhone then don't buy it i see so many comments about the iPhone not having this or that or that on Android you can get apps for free blah blah blah but on a iPhone not all Apps have a price tag and if you jailbreak the phone then it will do everything other phones will do.......i like my iPhone and iPad because i like the platform, setup and how the phone is made i have looked at other phones and chosen the iPhone over them either because the phone had a plastic feel to it or i did not like how it felt using the phone......


Just to clarify I'm not an Apple hater, I'm replying to this on my iphone. I think their phones are the best around hands down, it's just the silly price tags they attach that I don't see a justifiable - a lot of people on here are crying "well what did you expect the iphone 5 to be like!?"

I don't know, but for the price they ask it would have to be pretty fvcking special compared to the previous model


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Just to clarify I'm not an Apple hater, I'm replying to this on my iphone. I think their phones are the best around hands down, it's just the silly price tags they attach that I don't see a justifiable - a lot of people on here are crying "well what did you expect the iphone 5 to be like!?"
> 
> I don't know, but for the price they ask it would have to be pretty fvcking special compared to the previous model


It's hard to improve perfection though :rolleye:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Leeds89 said:


> Just to clarify I'm not an Apple hater, I'm replying to this on my iphone. I think their phones are the best around hands down, it's just the silly price tags they attach that I don't see a justifiable - a lot of people on here are crying "well what did you expect the iphone 5 to be like!?"
> 
> I don't know, but for the price they ask it would have to be pretty fvcking special compared to the previous model


but this is my point if you feel it is to much then don't buy it no one is making anyone buy it, it is Apples prerogative to charge what they like if people think it is to much get the S3


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> but this is my point if you feel it is to much then don't buy it no one is making anyone buy it, it is Apples prerogative to charge what they like if people think it is to much get the S3


Guess im just a bit bitter, people can afford to spend so much on so little and I can't afford food :lol:

Tbh if i had the cash spare and nothing else to spend it on maybe I'd get it too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that doesn't look good for Muscle Food if you cannot afford there deals


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

if apple put an iphone 3g inside a stunning design and called it iphone super6, all the apple lovers would still buy it for the name

i just got a new phone, and YES its an S3! my second one actually, lost my first. thats the only thing missing from the s3. it cant find its way back home:tongue:

but i have time to bring it back so im going to have a look at this iphone 5. im open minded


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

think i'll stick with the s3. more than anything its the price plans put me off. had a look at the 4s too but theyre still too expensive


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

wireless charging sounds like a nightmare to me as i keep going over my wifi limit as it is

personally am torn, contract is up next week and could really do with knowing how much i'll have to put down on upgrade, guessing at at least £150

4g is very appealing, £1000 over two yesrs is not


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

evad said:


> wireless charging sounds like a nightmare to me as i keep going over my wifi limit as it is


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> that doesn't look good for Muscle Food if you cannot afford there deals


Mate at the moment I can't afford a pack of chewing gum, grim times until loan day


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

safc49 said:


> if apple put an iphone 3g inside a stunning design and called it iphone super6, all the apple lovers would still buy it for the name
> 
> i just got a new phone, and YES its an S3! my second one actually, lost my first. thats the only thing missing from the s3. it cant find its way back home:tongue:
> 
> but i have time to bring it back so im going to have a look at this iphone 5. im open minded


LOL if u owned an iphone 4 and somebody switched your phones insides to a 3gs u would think that it was broken or on its way out! battery dying faster, screen resolution w4nk, running slower than your used to!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

This made me chuckle..


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't know why everyone is getting upset....

Look iPhone buyers/users know they are getting shafted, they are happy to get shafted....just let them be happy.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Just pre-ordered my iPhone 5! Free to buy, £51 a month for unlimited texts, calls and 2gb of data plus unlimited wifi (whcih I think is standard on all phones now isn't it?). To be honest I wouldn't get it if I had to pay for it up front.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

rate deal that


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> rate deal that


Are you asking me to rate the deal? If so, I rate it quite good!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> Just pre-ordered my iPhone 5! Free to buy, £51 a month for unlimited texts, calls and 2gb of data plus unlimited wifi (whcih I think is standard on all phones now isn't it?). To be honest I wouldn't get it if I had to pay for it up front.


24 month contract?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

free wifi did it for me, like i said, RATE DEAL!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> 24 month contract?


Yeah, but I can renew up to 3 months early, so 21 month contract. But to be honest that doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> free wifi did it for me, like i said, RATE DEAL!


What the fvck does rate deal mean?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

''Good''


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> ''Good''


Ahh, now I see. It's like typing an accent for right good!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

51 quid for two years? Damn man...I hope you enjoy it lol


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have 750mb wifi, never used even a mb of it.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Just pre-ordered my iPhone 5! Free to buy, £51 a month for unlimited texts, calls and 2gb of data plus unlimited wifi (whcih I think is standard on all phones now isn't it?). To be honest I wouldn't get it if I had to pay for it up front.


that aint standard....thats a rip off


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

cas said:


> 51 quid for two years? Damn man...I hope you enjoy it lol


I use an average of about 2,000 minutes a month, so £51 month for unlimited calls isn't bad in my opinion. Plus I'm self employed so tax deduct-able!!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

safc49 said:


> that aint standard....thats a rip off


What's not standard and a rip off? My standard comment was in respect to the unlimited wifi. Last time I got a phone (iPhone 4 2 years ago) a lot of contracts came with restricted wifi, which was one of the reason's I got an iPhone in the first place. My comment of it being standard was actually a question to see if unlimited wifi was now standard on all wifi enabled phones!


----------



## porkswagen (Mar 25, 2012)

51 a month! Jeez, do you get shares in Apple thrown in ?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mike dont do it mate.... Seriously... thats what 1.2k ?

Wait for the phone to go down in price (350-400) and buy a unlimited sim contract (£10-15 per month) and your sorted


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Ill admit im quite new to contract phones, only had 2, but what do you mean by unlimited wifi?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> What's not standard and a rip off? My standard comment was in respect to the unlimited wifi. Last time I got a phone (iPhone 4 2 years ago) a lot of contracts came with restricted wifi, which was one of the reason's I got an iPhone in the first place. My comment of it being standard was actually a question to see if unlimited wifi was now standard on all wifi enabled phones!


i didnt see the brackets, still a rip off no matter how you look at it. better plans out there.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

lxm said:


> mike dont do it mate.... Seriously... thats what 1.2k ?
> 
> Wait for the phone to go down in price (350-400) and buy a unlimited sim contract (£10-15 per month) and your sorted


Already done!! I don't mind paying that, as like I said earlier it comes of my tax bill so it's all good!



PLauGE said:


> Ill admit im quite new to contract phones, only had 2, but what do you mean by unlimited wifi?


When wifi enabled phones first came out some had usage limits on them. I don't know much about contracts as I'm with O2 and have always had unlimited wifi usage, so it was more of a question to see if that's now the norm?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

if you can claim tax back on it then its fine for you


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

so like, back in the day they would limit how much of your own wifi you could use on your phone, ie connect to your own home wifi and the bastards still want a slice? never rate that


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

I have a iphone 4 and I pre ordered this morning, for a second I did hesitated because I felt like I'm buying the same phone again and spending £530 on it. But the other options, s3 and lumia 920 aren't great. The lumia is a good phone but apps wise is still poor. Apple really should have updated the design drastically and sort out a few annoying things with iOS.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Tbh if i were in a position to buy a phone now, id probably go for the lumina, i have the s3, but im a couple of months into the contract so thats me out


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> so like, back in the day they would limit how much of your own wifi you could use on your phone, ie connect to your own home wifi and the bastards still want a slice? never rate that


Yeah exactly. As I said, I'm with O2 and have always had unlimited wifi, but a mate of mine used to be with Orange and I remember he had a wifi limit on his phone. I'm pretty sure service provider does that now.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

think ya might of dreamt that up mate


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> think ya might of dreamt that up mate


Definitely didn't dream it up because one reason I got the iPhone 4 was because it was advertised with O2 as having unlimited wifi/no monthly wifi data limit.


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

One of the best wifi coverages is The Cloud. It used to be used by O2 but then sky bought it. So if you have sky at home it's free, there's a app on the app store for it. Recommend that if you want to use wifi out and about but will depend on where you are. Without The Cloud, O2 don't really have a strong wifi presence like they used to but they are building up. The other networks are generally worse.


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

The unlimited WiFi means you can use public WiFi hotspots, I got unlimited WiFi with my s3 on orange that connects to bt openzone, think o2 are the same


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

jamieGSi said:


> The unlimited WiFi means you can use public WiFi hotspots, I got unlimited WiFi with my s3 on orange that connects to bt openzone, think o2 are the same


This. You can use private wifi as much as you want.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Those of you who are after this, how do you feel your chances will go getting one tomorrow? Whether you plan to go the apple and buy one or are waiting for one to be delivered after opting for a contract with a service provider?


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone pre ordered with orange? I done mine the other day but haven't been given a date to expect it


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I ordered at 1pm on saturday with Orange. Haven't heard a peep from them since :cursing: :crying:


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Mish said:


> I ordered at 1pm on saturday with Orange. Haven't heard a peep from them since :cursing: :crying:


Mine didn't even go through with orange when I ordered online, they extended my contract but didn't upgrade my phone so I had to ring up a few days later.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Lewy_h said:


> Mine didn't even go through with orange when I ordered online, they extended my contract but didn't upgrade my phone so I had to ring up a few days later.


That sounds like a ball ache. I am a new customer with Orange. Hearing a lot of mixed messages about them and their availability


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I just got my email confirming to me it will be delivered on the morning of release day.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> I just got my email confirming to me it will be delivered on the morning of release day.


Who are you with and when did you order?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mish said:


> Those of you who are after this, how do you feel your chances will go getting one tomorrow? Whether you plan to go the apple and buy one or are waiting for one to be delivered after opting for a contract with a service provider?


got mine and the wife's waiting at the shop for the morning tomorrow


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mish said:


> Who are you with and when did you order?


I'm with O2. I called them the following morning after the announcement and they said someone would be in touch. I got a text that night telling me to click a link and register for pre-order, and that was it. The text they sent me took me to a link where I chose my tariff, whole thing took less than 5 minutes. I actually did it while sitting in traffic on the M25.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Definitely didn't dream it up because one reason I got the iPhone 4 was because it was advertised with O2 as having unlimited wifi/no monthly wifi data limit.


Do you mean data rather than wifi? Wifi is free regardless of who are you with.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

XRichHx said:


> Do you mean data rather than wifi? Wifi is free regardless of who are you with.


This is true, most providers are doing two data packages 1gb and 2gb I have wifi at home and because I am with BT broadband I get access to BT open zone around the UK, I am going with O2 tomorrow switching from Vodafone


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> This is true, most providers are doing two data packages 1gb and 2gb I have wifi at home and because I am with BT broadband I get access to BT open zone around the UK, I am going with O2 tomorrow switching from Vodafone


Yup.

2gb data is hefty, I couldn't imagine what folks with this are using their phones for unless they have zero access to wifi.

I'm hoping to get a 5 on Saturday myself.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yea I have gone for the 1gb with unlimited minutes and text on a white 32Gb


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> This is true, most providers are doing two data packages 1gb and 2gb I have wifi at home and because I am with BT broadband I get access to BT open zone around the UK, I am going with O2 tomorrow switching from Vodafone


So you're not interested in 4g then? O2 are going later (summer next year?) and are on a different frequency so the 5 wont work on it. Im moving to 3 because of it!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JusNoGood said:


> So you're not interested in 4g then? O2 are going later (summer next year?) and are on a different frequency so the 5 wont work on it. Im moving to 3 because of it!


Nope could not care less 3G is fine for me I don't need 4g on my phone


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

It would not be wise to buy the new iPhone 5.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

F.M.J said:


> It would not be wise to buy the new iPhone 5.


Why?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Nope could not care less 3G is fine for me I don't need 4g on my phone


Definitely agree with this.

Half the country doesn't have 3G yet, it will be at least another 3-5 years before 4G is anywhere near usable by the majority. 3G will be fine for me.


----------



## Parky88 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ahhhh!! Iphones shiiiite!!!! Fukin isheep!! Cant anyone see how much off a rip off they are? Samsung and htc have better phones for cheaper! All the features have been on android devices for ages bt apple makes out tht ther new and "innovative" haha! Oh and iv you have a ipod dock you will have to pay 25 quid for and adapter cos they changed the connecter, another scam to make money off you all lol!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> Do you mean data rather than wifi? Wifi is free regardless of who are you with.


No I don't mean data, I mean WiFi. Someone explained it further up. The data caps were for using public WiFi hotspots, but this 2 years ago now. The original reason I brought it up is because I was asking if this is still the case, clearly it is not.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> Definitely agree with this.
> 
> Half the country doesn't have 3G yet, it will be at least another 3-5 years before 4G is anywhere near usable by the majority. 3G will be fine for me.


I'm still on g where I live lol H in the nearest towns though which is good. It will be years before 4G will be usable in many places


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Why?


Simple really.

1) iPhone will cost you about 5x that of the current market

2) iPhone use technology that has been around for months in android phones so nothing new then

3) the iPhone 5 screen is relatively tiny compared to my Samsung Galaxy S3's 4.8" screen

4) like mentioned they have changed the connector so everything else has to change like docks etc.

5) iPhone battery life is crap compared to the Galaxy S3

iPhone is just a brand! Why would someone pay a tonne more for inferior technology and those 6 letters?

Watch this video...






iPhone 5 vs competition specs


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

shaney_b said:


> Ahhhh!! Iphones shiiiite!!!! Fukin isheep!! Cant anyone see how much off a rip off they are? Samsung and htc have better phones for cheaper! All the features have been on android devices for ages bt apple makes out tht ther new and "innovative" haha! Oh and iv you have a ipod dock you will have to pay 25 quid for and adapter cos they changed the connecter, another scam to make money off you all lol!


Harsh.

I mean, I've got an Android phone and I love it, but still, that's a bit harsh.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> Simple really.
> 
> 1) iPhone will cost you about 5x that of the current market
> 
> ...


Your third point is one of the very reason's I've chosen an iPhone.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

mikep81 said:


> Your third point is one of the very reason's I've chosen an iPhone.


Why do you want a smaller screen? Fair enough smaller screen = smaller phone if you don't want a huge phone... but that's just it, even the s3 isn't big or uncomfortable to use/carry.

I think the iPhone 5 is a beautiful phone, but then, I feel, functionality of a phone should come first and 40-50 quid per month for 24 months compared to 28 quid per month for 24 months for an inferior phone... I just don't get it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

F.M.J said:


> Simple really.
> 
> 1) iPhone will cost you about 5x that of the current market


its not costing me anything....



F.M.J said:


> 2) iPhone use technology that has been around for months in android phones so nothing new then


but I have not got an android phone so it will be new to me



F.M.J said:


> 3) the iPhone 5 screen is relatively tiny compared to my Samsung Galaxy S3's 4.8" screen


this is a bonus I have mates who have the S3 and the size of it is the biggest let down for them



F.M.J said:


> 4) like mentioned they have changed the connector so everything else has to change like docks etc.


i only need one charger to charge the phone I have no other device the iPhone connect to so no issue there



F.M.J said:


> 5) iPhone battery life is crap compared to the Galaxy S3


with the release being tomorrow how do you know this? There are plenty of phones with better battery life than the iPhone but I don't want them......

I do find it funny how the iPhone haters get so worked up about the new model or iOS it's only a phone guys


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> 4) like mentioned they have changed the connector so everything else has to change like docks etc.


But they make the coolest adaptors


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> Why do you want a smaller screen? Fair enough smaller screen = smaller phone if you don't want a huge phone... but that's just it, even the s3 isn't big or uncomfortable to use/carry.
> 
> I think the iPhone 5 is a beautiful phone, but then, I feel, functionality of a phone should come first and 40-50 quid per month for 24 months compared to 28 quid per month for 24 months for an inferior phone... I just don't get it.


A smaller screen because I don't want to carry a large phone in my pocket. I know three people with an S3 and all three say the size is a bit of a pain. I f I wanted a bigger screen I'd get a tablet or something. For me the iPhone is exactly what I need in a phone. Is it more expensive, yes. But I'm happy to pay that price because I like the design and the size. Also I fail to see any difference really between the S3 and my iPhone 4. In my opinion, having run and iPhone 4, 4S and S3 next to each other, the technical differences between the top end phones these days are minimal and only really noticeable on paper. Of course each phone has it's own slightly different features but essentially they can all do the same thing.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> its not costing me anything....
> 
> Lucky you, not everyone is in that same boat.
> 
> ...


I'm not worked up I just don't see the logic really. I can't really talk much about these points to you because you aren't paying for it anyway so the biggest points are irrelevant to you.

A lot of people will be buying the iPhone 5 simply because its the next one up in the line, if I can just change one persons mind to consider another option lol I would sleep like a baby.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I have to agree with PScarb. Too many iPhone haters about. It's a phone kids, not a religion. You don't need to back up whatever device you have. Just pick a phone and get on with your lives.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

People are comparing a Kia with Mercedes Benz. iPhone being the Mercedes Benz.

With regards to people discussing networks. I've just switched over from 3, well will do on Friday, from O2 after being with them for 12 years. Three do a 200mins unlimited text and data for 5.77 a month. Got the phone on finance for 24/month. So in total I will be paying 29.77


----------



## Parky88 (Feb 4, 2011)

But there is nothing new on the new iphone5? Should of called it the iphone 4SL (L meaning large lol!) its no even got NFT cos they say that tech is not being used enough lol! the only thing what made me think "oh thats a good idea" on the specs list is that they have a film on the screen whats fingerprint resistant. Oh and ive not heard anything mentioning gorilla glass so expect to be sending it to get the screen replaced everytime you drop it again. And! Some of the parts have been made using slave labour lol! Im nt an iphone hater because they are the ones who made phones the way they are but all im saying is there not leading the way now, Rip Steve Jobs lol!!


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Definitely agree with this.
> 
> Half the country doesn't have 3G yet, it will be at least another 3-5 years before 4G is anywhere near usable by the majority. 3G will be fine for me.


Well I'm close to London and spend most of my time in and around cities. 4g is one of the reasons I preordered. Bloody frustrating using otherwise.

Didn't realise the majority of you are buying smart phones but can't use them?!?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

shaney_b said:


> But there is nothing new on the new iphone5? Should of called it the iphone 4SL (L meaning large lol!) its no even got NFT cos they say that tech is not being used enough lol! the only thing what made me think "oh thats a good idea" on the specs list is that they have a film on the screen whats fingerprint resistant. Oh and ive not heard anything mentioning gorilla glass so expect to be sending it to get the screen replaced everytime you drop it again. And! Some of the parts have been made using slave labour lol! Im nt an iphone hater because they are the ones who made phones the way they are but all im saying is there not leading the way now, Rip Steve Jobs lol!!


What was new on the S3 that wasn't already available on any other phone? And NFC is only used by 2% of retailers globally. Hardly a massive market for it!! And let's be honest here, there isn't really many more brand new features to bring in. Pretty much every phone in the last few years has just improved on already available functions. The only real difference these day's is price tag, and screen size. That's it. Oh and iPhone's have Siri but I'm sure you can get an app for that on other phones and you can probably get something to mimic iCloud too. There's probably something similar to Facetime over a mobile network on other phones as well.

I would say that since the first iPhone, NO phone has been revolutionary.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

JusNoGood said:


> Well I'm close to London and spend most of my time in and around cities. 4g is one of the reasons I preordered. Bloody frustrating using otherwise.
> 
> Didn't realise the majority of you are buying smart phones but can't use them?!?


You think H and 3g are frustrating and unusable? You must be the most inpatient person ever lol


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Oooh, I just got a text from O2. Apparently Alan will be delivering my iPhone 5 between 13:01 and 14:01!


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> You think H and 3g are frustrating and unusable? You must be the most inpatient person ever lol


Lol depends how many coffees I've had.

Depends what you're doing. sending photos and videos to Dropbox, downloading apps, streaming video etc etc


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

JusNoGood said:


> Lol depends how many coffees I've had.
> 
> Depends what you're doing. sending photos and videos to Dropbox, downloading apps, streaming video etc etc


Haha fair enough. I generally find H to be fine, although more speed is always better of course! Anything below 3g destroys my soul lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

shaney_b said:


> But there is nothing new on the new iphone5? Should of called it the iphone 4SL (L meaning large lol!) its no even got NFT cos they say that tech is not being used enough lol! the only thing what made me think "oh thats a good idea" on the specs list is that they have a film on the screen whats fingerprint resistant. Oh and ive not heard anything mentioning gorilla glass so expect to be sending it to get the screen replaced everytime you drop it again. And! Some of the parts have been made using slave labour lol! Im nt an iphone hater because they are the ones who made phones the way they are but all im saying is there not leading the way now, Rip Steve Jobs lol!!


this is incorrect the 5 has a A6 chip which is new, so is the camera(8mp) there are plenty of new things on the 5 than was on the 4s, my 4 has never broken yet i have dropped it?? the 5 is a great phone is it leading the way for phones probably not but i and many other like the OS and how it works as for slave labour i am sure you and everyone else does not check where your cheap made in china goods are made before you buy them


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

F.M.J said:


> A lot of people will be buying the iPhone 5 simply because its the next one up in the line, if I can just change one persons mind to consider another option lol I would sleep like a baby.


Why? what does it matter to you who gets the 5? and they say people who get the iPhone need to get a life


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

shaney_b said:


> But there is nothing new on the new iphone5? Should of called it the iphone 4SL (L meaning large lol!) its no even got NFT cos they say that tech is not being used enough lol! the only thing what made me think "oh thats a good idea" on the specs list is that they have a film on the screen whats fingerprint resistant. Oh and ive not heard anything mentioning gorilla glass so expect to be sending it to get the screen replaced everytime you drop it again. And! Some of the parts have been made using slave labour lol! Im nt an iphone hater because they are the ones who made phones the way they are but all im saying is there not leading the way now, Rip Steve Jobs lol!!


Mate you need to do some research with regards to the slave labour issue you raised. It's a valid point. But you'll find a lot of your items including clothes are made by these same people. At least apple have been pushing hard for improved conditions which I've not heard any other company do, but they get away with it.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Why? what does it matter to you who gets the 5? and they say people who get the iPhone need to get a life


It makes me laugh when people bash iPhone user's with comments like sheople and that we just do it to fit in. Yet the same could be said about all the people who hate on iPhone users!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> It makes me laugh when people bash iPhone user's with comments like sheople and that we just do it to fit in. Yet the same could be said about all the people who hate on iPhone users!


I agree. It was a better day when android loving and apple hating was a lot less common lol

Nowadays the top end phone market is really about which os suits you better or what is your budget. You do generally get more for less with android over iphone, but nothing massive hardware wise imo.

Yet, I much prefer the os as I like to fiddle, rooting and flashing roms etc, more freedom and what not. I can see the appeal of the apple os for others though. Fan boyism is annoying, no matter what it is toward.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mikep81 said:


> It makes me laugh when people bash iPhone user's with comments like sheople and that we just do it to fit in. Yet the same could be said about all the people who hate on iPhone users!


i wonder how many S3 users will be rushing out to get the S4 like sheep


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i wonder how many S3 users will be rushing out to get the S4 like sheep


hehe quite 

well mine has turned up. nice 12 month contract with 30% off on friends and family. Sold iphone 4 so all in all its cost me next to nothing and im much better off each month. splendid. cant wait to use my thinner, lighter and faster than the S3 shiny new iphone :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> hehe quite
> 
> well mine has turned up. nice 12 month contract with 30% off on friends and family. Sold iphone 4 so all in all its cost me next to nothing and im much better off each month. splendid. cant wait to use my thinner, lighter and faster than the S3 shiny new iphone :lol:


nice one mate, i pick mine up in an hour


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> nice one mate, i pick mine up in an hour


wifes at home, rang me to tell me its turned up. hungover after a works do last night and thats just going to make the day drag on even longer


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> wifes at home, rang me to tell me its turned up. hungover after a works do last night and thats just going to make the day drag on even longer


Are you letting her open it? Haha


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kane T said:


> Are you letting her open it? Haha


she already has!!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mines being delivered in an hour but in between night shifts so need to sleep and will have to wait till tonight to play with it!!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i wonder how many S3 users will be rushing out to get the S4 like sheep


I wont be rushing out to get it thats for sure, didnt rush out to get the s3 until it had been out a good six weeks and there were plenty of reveiws around, chances are ill go with a windows 8 phone by the time this contract phone is up if they keep going the way they are doing

Unlike the majority of iphone fans, that KNOW already they will be getting the iphone 5s / 6 whatever on release day, why? i have no idea


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PLauGE said:


> I wont be rushing out to get it thats for sure, didnt rush out to get the s3 until it had been out a good six weeks and there were plenty of reveiws around, chances are ill go with a windows 8 phone by the time this contract phone is up if they keep going the way they are doing
> 
> Unlike the majority of iphone fans, that KNOW already they will be getting the iphone 5s / 6 whatever on release day, why? i have no idea


I wanted the lumia 920, too big though. same as the s3 etc


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Not sure on the size of the lumina, looks great though

I see alot of people saying other phones are to big, seen it all with the s2 / ip4 argument

Now the iphone 5 is bigger and only a fraction smaller then the s2 was the iphone fans think its the perfect size for them, not seen one person moan its to big, yet before it was announced there were plenty not wanting a bigger screen, these same people are probably waiting in for there phone right now


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

havnt read it all (well most of it) but on conclusion of this 15page thread is the iphone5 worth purchasing? thanks


----------



## porkswagen (Mar 25, 2012)

No.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

porkswagen said:


> No.


SOLD!


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

anybody selling there 4s give me shout no bothered about the 5..


----------



## Parky88 (Feb 4, 2011)

dannw said:


> anybody selling there 4s give me shout no bothered about the 5..


Get a 4s and update to ios6 and youve gt a small iphone 5 effectivly haha!


----------



## JACK3D. (Sep 7, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Not sure on the size of the lumina, looks great though
> 
> I see alot of people saying other phones are to big, seen it all with the s2 / ip4 argument
> 
> Now the iphone 5 is bigger and only a fraction smaller then the s2 was the iphone fans think its the perfect size for them, not seen one person moan its to big, yet before it was announced there were plenty not wanting a bigger screen, these same people are probably waiting in for there phone right now


It's all in the head..many people just care about getting a "NEW" Iphone.. They wouldn't mind even if the "NEW" Iphone looks the same and has the exact same specs as the old 1..

Here's proof






Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PLauGE said:


> Not sure on the size of the lumina, looks great though
> 
> I see alot of people saying other phones are to big, seen it all with the s2 / ip4 argument
> 
> Now the iphone 5 is bigger and only a fraction smaller then the s2 was the iphone fans think its the perfect size for them, not seen one person moan its to big, yet before it was announced there were plenty not wanting a bigger screen, these same people are probably waiting in for there phone right now


the width of the phone is the same as the previous iphone so you're missing the point somewhat


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

how am i missing the point somewhat? the phone is bigger, no?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PLauGE said:


> how am i missing the point somewhat? the phone is bigger, no?


in length yes, compare the two phones you are commenting on side by side. I can still use it with one hand. I couldnt do that with an s3/one x/lumia/plasma tv. or alternatively you could just play dumb to slag off a phone like some oddball. up to you


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Just got a text, not getting mine till Monday! Fuming


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

PMSL


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> in length yes, compare the two phones you are commenting on side by side. I can still use it with one hand. I couldnt do that with an s3/one x/lumia/plasma tv. or alternatively you could just play dumb to slag off a phone like some oddball. up to you


I can use my note with one hand.....


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Its not hard, ive never had a problem using my s3 with one hand either, as if the .8 of an inch is going to make the difference between using one had or 2 LOL


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lewy_h said:


> Just got a text, not getting mine till Monday! Fuming


Think urself lucky .... 4th october !!

Im fukin fuming mate.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cas said:


> I can use my note with one hand.....





PLauGE said:


> Its not hard, ive never had a problem using my s3 with one hand either, as if the .8 of an inch is going to make the difference between using one had or 2 LOL


ive got small hands

anyway


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Plauge

If you're not getting an iPhone why u spending so much time in an iPhone thread...is it like tranny porn to you? Don't want to do it yourself but find it kinda kinky watching it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PLauGE said:


> I wont be rushing out to get it thats for sure, didnt rush out to get the s3 until it had been out a good six weeks and there were plenty of reveiws around, chances are ill go with a windows 8 phone by the time this contract phone is up if they keep going the way they are doing
> 
> Unlike the majority of iphone fans, that KNOW already they will be getting the iphone 5s / 6 whatever on release day, why? i have no idea


you see you assume this, but S3 owners like yourself don't do that 

i have the iPhone5 now i did not get the 4s and i wont get the 5s, apple have a tradition of making a big change every 2yrs and that is how long my contract is so that is fine for me.......

i will say this comparing it to the S3 my mate has in the mobile shop the 5 is faster


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> you see you assume this, but S3 owners like yourself don't do that
> 
> i have the iPhone5 now i did not get the 4s and i wont get the 5s, apple have a tradition of making a big change every 2yrs and that is how long my contract is so that is fine for me.......
> 
> i will say this comparing it to the S3 my mate has in the mobile shop the 5 is faster


Thats the same reason I didnt jump from the S2 to the S3. I saw very small changes so wasnt prepared to go through the hassle of selling my s2 and contract to get the s3 like I know a few people have done.

I do expect quite a few differences with the S4 though(also read rumours that there wont be an s4 but something completely different) so I'm happy to wait till next year for it.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i will say this comparing it to the S3 my mate has in the mobile shop the 5 is faster


Sure we'll see soon enough as there will be comparisons galore all over the net, but in the mean time, the ip5 was faster at what?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

JusNoGood said:


> Plauge
> 
> If you're not getting an iPhone why u spending so much time in an iPhone thread...is it like tranny porn to you? Don't want to do it yourself but find it kinda kinky watching it?


its baffling. s3 owners are like Mac owners when they see a thread about PCs. straight in telling you how shit your PC is and how great their mac is when in reality no one gives a ****. never thought I would see the day when there would be a group of people more annoying than Mac nerds but somehow its happened


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

The same happens in any other thread to do with phones, ya get a retarded come along trying to tell you iPhone's are best or to buy a iPhone

I've watched the thread with interest but you have to pipe up and have a laugh at some of the retarded stuff that iPhone fanboys come out with


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

Mine arrived earlier today, it is very very light, looks are nice, screen is good - better colours.

But I've only had iPhones since 2007 so I'm not feeling the new phone feeling as much, I know the os inside out already. I may return it and go for the lumia 920 but the quality and number of the apps on iOS is far superior.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I like the look of the new iphone...I wasn't fond of the others due to the screen size.

My problem with the iphone is not the phone its self. Its the blind as a bat fan boys and apple them self.

I will follow the phone I like...it doesn't matter what it is called.

However I don't want to be bent over a barrel for something that I can easily get from another manufacturer at a cheaper price.

Take my galaxy note for instance...I have changed the operating system and overlooked the processor..it has an absolutely beautiful screen that's 5.3 inches that I can comfortably watch bbci player and the like...YouTube...films etc and the screen is so big I have not touched my laptop since I have had it...

If it was called an iphone then the phone would probably cost you a kidney..however its made by Samsung and costs me £20 a month


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

mine hasn't come which means someone is going to get shouted at


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PLauGE said:


> Sure we'll see soon enough as there will be comparisons galore all over the net, but in the mean time, the ip5 was faster at what?


messages, started apps, emails it was faster i am sure your beloved S3 will survive 

- - - Updated - - -



PLauGE said:


> The same happens in any other thread to do with phones, ya get a retarded come along trying to tell you iPhone's are best or to buy a iPhone
> 
> I've watched the thread with interest but you have to pipe up and have a laugh at some of the retarded stuff that iPhone fanboys come out with


i feel the same but about S3 owners.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cas said:


> I like the look of the new iphone...I wasn't fond of the others due to the screen size.
> 
> My problem with the iphone is not the phone its self. Its the blind as a bat fan boys and apple them self.
> 
> ...


but not all apple users are blind fan boys and this could be said about samsung these days, i liked the OS from the first one i had i tried other phones like the HTC but went back to the iphone i just like it, i have some decent apps non that i paid more than 69p for, i have never paid for the handset, the phone is solid looks nice is responsive and does what i want it to do, i don't give a sh1t if apple or Samsung made it....


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> but not all apple users are blind fan boys and this could be said about samsung these days, i liked the OS from the first one i had i tried other phones like the HTC but went back to the iphone i just like it, i have some decent apps non that i paid more than 69p for, i have never paid for the handset, the phone is solid looks nice is responsive and does what i want it to do, i don't give a sh1t if apple or Samsung made it....


Same with me then..if I like a phone then I like a phone..I don't care who makes it. Like I said I do like the ip5...its just the fan boys...and its not just apple followers the same goes for all makes.

And it doesn't stop with phones...its the same with computer consoles too, xbox vs ps3 I like both..I would like to own both but I cant afford it...but all my friends have an xbox so I have and xbox to play with my friends not because I think one is better than the other.

I like to be on the fence really when it comes to things like this


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

exactly i am lucky i know an area manager for one of the phone shops so he put mine and the wifes aside yesterday so no rushing etc.....i have an Xbox, PS3 and Wii only because the kids play on them i don't buy something because it is a brand i buy it because i like it, i was tempted with the S3 but after holding it i did not like the overall size or plastic feel to it but thats just me....


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

I loved my iPhone when I got it (3gs) but since then so many different options are out. I like a bigger screen. One thing about iPhones is accessories are alot better. Millions of cases etc its took a year to have a decent case for my nexus.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Mines just came ! It's a lovely phone


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Lewy_h said:


> Mines just came ! It's a lovely phone


should have got an S3. bigger screen, faster, not apple, not blind fan boy blah blah waffle


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

are peoples turning up from parcel force/dpd type deliveries or royal mail?

someone at work's came via royal mail but i've had no post at all today


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> its baffling. s3 owners are like Mac owners when they see a thread about PCs. straight in telling you how shit your PC is and how great their mac is when in reality no one gives a ****. never thought I would see the day when there would be a group of people more annoying than Mac nerds but somehow its happened


You gotta admit tho Ash Macs are better than PC without doubt. bigger screens, faster and they work.


----------



## Parky88 (Feb 4, 2011)

look isheep do exist haha!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

JusNoGood said:


> You gotta admit tho Ash Macs are better than PC without doubt. bigger screens, faster and they work.


absolutely :lol:



shaney_b said:


> rdIWKytq_q4[/MEDIA]]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iFail


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Just picked mine up from the shop. **** DPD and their ****.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

She tapatalk hasn't been optimised for the larger screen yet.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I've just set mine up and am more than happy with it. It's only a little bit taller but with a better screen than my 4. I was quite surprised at the difference in weight as well. It's quite noticeable, well in my opinion anyway.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I am waiting till 2am when I should be able to steal one from a drunk in a night club to pick mine up


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Colours look different to me, well it does on new star soccer haha!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Mine didn't come today :crying:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Android/Samsung's all about the specs right. Stupidly powerful phones.

Oh wait http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2410034,00.asp


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mey said:


> Android/Samsung's all about the specs right. Stupidly powerful phones.
> 
> Oh wait http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2410034,00.asp


I'd expect nothing less means it is a few months newer and they knew what they were competing against lol

Although benchmarks are usually poor, my old HTC Desire could beat a Galaxy S2 in some benchmarks because of the way the rom I have on it works. In reality it is slower though. Not saying the iPhone ain't faster or whatever, I haven't seen any real world tests and probably won't means I am not interested in buying either at the moment. Just wanted to make my point on benchmarks lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mey said:


> Android/Samsung's all about the specs right. Stupidly powerful phones.
> 
> Oh wait http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2410034,00.asp


Uh oh


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> Uh oh


Just wait for all the screams about how the screen is bigger or something.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Just wait for all the screams about how the screen is bigger or something.


 :lol: they are frantically searching online for other benchmarks


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

So I'm spending the week at the mothers and have left my iPad at home. So I am making use of her galaxy tab 2 10.1 first impressions. It's a heavy device. But not too heavy. It's running the latest 4.04 and I've got to say it seems quite laggy. It could be the web browser that is the issue? I'm using the inbuilt one. But it's definitely not as polished when browsing the net compared to my iPad. For playing games going through the menus it's perfect no stutters nothing.

I have to say Im not into customizing, like this tablet allows me, I just prefer a working tablet like the iPad. But honestly the widgets and that provided by android is pretty awesome and very useful.and this is definitely something apple needs to learn and not just stick to their boring ways. it makes info directly accessible from your homescreen without you having to do anything. Aside from the browsing issues. This is a cool tablet. Widgets being the highlight definitely!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

dunno what your post has to do with thread mey lol, but its worth trying a different browser, first thing i do with any android device i touch is install the dolphin browser as its much better


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PLauGE said:


> dunno what your post has to do with thread mey lol, but its worth trying a different browser, first thing i do with any android device i touch is install the dolphin browser as its much better


thought the same but it was a lovely story :lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Mey said:


> So I'm spending the week at the mothers and have left my iPad at home. So I am making use of her galaxy tab 2 10.1 first impressions. It's a heavy device. But not too heavy. It's running the latest 4.04 and I've got to say it seems quite laggy. It could be the web browser that is the issue? I'm using the inbuilt one. But it's definitely not as polished when browsing the net compared to my iPad. For playing games going through the menus it's perfect no stutters nothing.
> 
> I have to say Im not into customizing, like this tablet allows me, I just prefer a working tablet like the iPad. But honestly the widgets and that provided by android is pretty awesome and very useful.and this is definitely something apple needs to learn and not just stick to their boring ways. it makes info directly accessible from your homescreen without you having to do anything. Aside from the browsing issues. This is a cool tablet. Widgets being the highlight definitely!


Try dolphin or opera browser.

4.04 icecream sandwich is nice, wait till you try jellybean...much better


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> I've just set mine up and am more than happy with it. It's only a little bit taller but with a better screen than my 4. I was quite surprised at the difference in weight as well. It's quite noticeable, well in my opinion anyway.


I agree, it is really light


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Lewy_h said:


> I agree, it is really light


Yeah I can imagine a few people sitting on it because they forgot it was in their back pocket. On a side note I was messing around with Siri today and had this conversation with the bloody thing while trying to ring my wife. Personally I think it's quite handy and am so far impressed, although I doubt I'll use the voice commands outside of driving.

Made me laugh anyway,

Me: Dial Tan

iPhone: do you want to know the time?

Me: No, dial Tan.

iPhone: dial time? I do not understand?

Me: DIAL TAN!!!

iPhone: I cannot dial the time.

Me: I JUST WANT YOU TO RING MY BLOODY WIFE!!

iPhone: well what is your wife's name?

Me: (a little suprised) errrmm, Tan.

iPhone: would you like me to remember that Tan is your wife?

Me: erm..... Yeah.

iPhone: ok, I will remember that Tan is your wife and I am ringing her now.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Yeah I can imagine a few people sitting on it because they forgot it was in their back pocket. On a side note I was messing around with Siri today and had this conversation with the bloody thing while trying to ring my wife. Personally I think it's quite handy and am so far impressed, although I doubt I'll use the voice commands outside of driving.
> 
> Made me laugh anyway,
> 
> ...


Handy if your ****ed! I asked my 4s why I shouldn't get rid of her....


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

I haven't put mine down today, the batteries not too good


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Those of you who have the black model what are your opinions on the anodized cover given the reports of it being easily scratchable


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mish said:


> Those of you who have the black model what are your opinions on the anodized cover given the reports of it being easily scratchable


I like it. I like the look and feel of the whole thing but will probably get a screen protector on it and something for the back.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I have ordered the white model, still waiting for the f*cker to be delivered


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

With regards to my story earlier, it had nothing to do withthe topic. I was just showing a few people in this thread it's ok to be open minded and give both platforms a go without stupid fanboy comments! Love you all.


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

Mish said:


> Those of you who have the black model what are your opinions on the anodized cover given the reports of it being easily scratchable


Apparently scratches very easily, whichever you get make sure you check for scratches or marks. With the black scratches show more because underneath is a aluminium silver colour.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

StillTraining said:


> Apparently scratches very easily, whichever you get make sure you check for scratches or marks. With the black scratches show more because underneath is a aluminium silver colour.


The phone has barely just been released....and people are managing to scratch it already?


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

Worse! Some are arriving scratched.

It seems to be made of some sort of soft aluminium. Personally, I think they should have stuck with a glass back.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

The battery is terrible compared to my 4


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

StillTraining said:


> Worse! Some are arriving scratched.
> 
> It seems to be made of some sort of soft aluminium. Personally, I think they should have stuck with a glass back.


I don't think it's the metal that's used, but more to do with the paint on it. Mine doesn't have a single scratch. You can buy protectors for the back anyway so I don't know why people are moaning. If you think you might scratch it, buy a bloody protector for it!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Lewy_h said:


> The battery is terrible compared to my 4


Try doing a factory reset. Then start from new. A pain in the ar*e i know but i have read this has resolved poor battery problems for other users.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

read there is a bug with calendars in ios6, can reset them or something to fix battery drain issues. google it perhaps as I cant be arsed


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> I don't think it's the metal that's used, but more to do with the paint on it. Mine doesn't have a single scratch. You can buy protectors for the back anyway so I don't know why people are moaning. If you think you might scratch it, buy a bloody protector for it!


Well most normal people tend to buy a case for their brand spanking new phone..so things like this dont happen..people are obviously being a bit clumsy. Putting it in their pocket with their keys etc



Mish said:


> Try doing a factory reset. Then start from new. A pain in the ar*e i know but i have read this has resolved poor battery problems for other users.


Apple fails again then, for the price you pay it should work correctly out of the box...hell I can spend 20 quid down Argos and not have to even worry about getting it to work correctly lol

What was the last problem? If you just held it the wrong way the phone would throw a wobbly and not work?

Perhaps everyone should have waited a couple of months to make sure everything is ship shape and spot on....not that you should have to, with the amount of time apple have been working on it.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

First time I've seen the Samsung advert, made me smile but it's lame, shame if this is a taste of things to come

I read a lot of craps on the flipboard app, both apple news and android news and the amount of patents bull sh1t is unreal, apple won't leave Samsung alone, so in turn Samsung are trying to sue apple over lame craps majority of us don't care about, vicious circle and it's only gonna hold things up from advancing


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PLauGE said:


> First time I've seen the Samsung advert, made me smile but it's lame, shame if this is a taste of things to come
> 
> I read a lot of craps on the flipboard app, both apple news and android news and the amount of patents bull sh1t is unreal, apple won't leave Samsung alone, so in turn Samsung are trying to sue apple over lame craps majority of us don't care about, vicious circle and it's only gonna hold things up from advancing


To be fair its only the same bollocks Apple used to do with Mac/PC. I think its good to see them get a bit of a kicking


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

I was going to order it but think il wait for the iPhone 5s which will be the same just no faults probs be released when sales for iPhone 5 halt.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sharpiedj said:


> I was going to order it but think il wait for the iPhone 5s which will be the same just no faults probs be released when sales for iPhone 5 halt.


why not just wait for the iphone 6. or the 6s


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> why not just wait for the iphone 6. or the 6s


Could do Sir.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Sharpiedj said:


> I was going to order it but think il wait for the iPhone 5s which will be the same just no faults probs be released when sales for iPhone 5 halt.


Probably a good idea fella


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> I was going to order it but think il wait for the iPhone 5s which will be the same just no faults probs be released when sales for iPhone 5 halt.


Unfortunately when it comes to technology,unless you are minted and can afford everything that comes out, you have to bite the bullet and buy something at some point or you'll forever be waiting for the next model.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Unfortunately when it comes to technology,unless you are minted and can afford everything that comes out, you have to bite the bullet and buy something at some point or you'll forever be waiting for the next model.


Apple have done it with both the 3G & 4. Released it 12 months later release an upgraded version which actually works as it should


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mines working fine no issues at all


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

What seems to be the problem? I have no issues.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have no issues either. My battery on the first couple of days took a beating but that was because I was using it constantly while having a play. Now that I'm back to normal usage the battery is fine, well as good as it ever has been on an iPhone.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> Apple have done it with both the 3G & 4. Released it 12 months later release an upgraded version which actually works as it should


Yeah but then you are only 12 months away from the next model up so you'd still be a year behind with technology if you get the fixed one


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Best thing about the IPhone 5 is that Liverpool Fans can see where their team is without having to scroll down.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

had to wait a few days for my number to switch over so hadnt used it much. have to say im pleased with it, nice and snappy, screen is great. colours are definitely more vivid than the iphone 4, can tell when I sit them side by side.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> I have no issues either. My battery on the first couple of days took a beating but that was because I was using it constantly while having a play. Now that I'm back to normal usage the battery is fine, well as good as it ever has been on an iPhone.


In my experience Most new phones need a few charges under its belt before it really starts kicking in to gear...


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

cas said:


> In my experience Most new phones need a few charges under its belt before it really starts kicking in to gear...


You might be right mine seems a bit better today.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> had to wait a few days for my number to switch over so hadnt used it much. have to say im pleased with it, nice and snappy, screen is great. colours are definitely more vivid than the iphone 4, can tell when I sit them side by side.


I've just done this (both the 4 and 5 next to each other) and the difference is quite noticeable. Even the wife commented on it which, when she says she can't see the difference between HD tv and normal, is a big thing!


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Just dropped mine and took a chunk out the aluminium side  raging. How can I get myself a new one from the Apple shop some how?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tell them it was like it in the box when it got delivered


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Tell them it was like it in the box when it got delivered


Don't think they'll believe that, it's a big dent


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


> Don't think they'll believe that, it's a big dent


Sell it,then use that money and add the difference to get a now one.

There will ve someone willing to pay almost full price even with the dent.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Sell it,then use that money and add the difference to get a now one.
> 
> There will ve someone willing to pay almost full price even with the dent.


**** that I'm not going to pay more for a phone it's on contract I'm just going to say its not working properly


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

get it insured maybe?


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> get it insured maybe?


It is its 50quid to claim. I might just leave it, or ring up and say the batteries terrible


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

yea im in the same boat i ****ed my s3 up after four days of use (cracked screen) will get it sorted at some point for the £50


----------

